# A better way to store glass patterns (gobos)



## icewolf08 (Feb 19, 2008)

I know that we had a thread about storing gobos, for which I have a great working system for my steel patterns. I currently keep all my glass templates in the original packing in the back of my filing cabinet for the steel patterns What I am wondering is if anyone has a good system for storing glass patters aside from in the original packaging. The original packing for most glass templates is big and bulky and not very conducive for filing. I would be a little leery about using card sleeves on the chance of scratching the glass (not an issue with steel). I would also be leery in the CD sleeve department as they leave a lot of room for the templates to move around. All that and the fact that I keep my templates in a filing cabinet.

Any ideas welcome.


----------



## Footer (Feb 19, 2008)

I have used 3m E Tape containers before, you can get a few in one and be set. They Don't file the best, but with a piece of bubble wrap between layers it works rather well.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 19, 2008)

Footer4321 said:


> I have used 3m E Tape containers before, you can get a few in one and be set. They Don't file the best, but with a piece of bubble wrap between layers it works rather well.


That is kinda like the blue Apollo boxes I have a bunch in (I assume the Apollo templates came in them) with foam in between. Works OK, but cant file them.


----------



## Jezza (Feb 19, 2008)

Pelican cases or other strong containers that can be fitted with foam cut into slots work great. You make multiple "shelves" by gluing the foam to some pieces of plywood and installing some handles. Pelican makes all sorts of foam replacements for their cases -- all easily custom slotted. An automatic labeler works great for each row of gobos. 

Create a map of where things are and tape it to the roof of the case.

Good luck.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 19, 2008)

Slight hi-jack: Has anyone ever used one of the (I think) two companies that RENT gobos? Seems like a good idea, depending on cost/availability.

BTT: I like keeping gobos, steel or glass, in loose-leaf binder sheets for 3.5" floppies or 35mm slides, but one must take care to keep the binder vertical so they don't spill out.


----------



## Jezza (Feb 19, 2008)

A local production company around here lets me buy used gobos -- never rented form them though. I would think renting glass ones is a much more viable option than renting steel ones. 

I don't like the binder for exactly that reason, if you flip it the wrong way, everything comes pouring out. Someone should make a real gobo storage system *cough Rosco Gam Apollo cough*


----------



## TimMiller (Feb 20, 2008)

it should be a binder thingy with some good zip lock bags to hold the gobo's in. I use a pelican case to hold my gobos in wihle on the road. As far as in the shop i use one of those big parts organizers (the one with all the little drawers and separaters)


----------



## Charc (Feb 20, 2008)

Ah, maybe Kelite should be keeping an eye on this thread if we're making product suggestions.

I got nothing good though. My only thoughts are as follows:

It sounds like a lot of people using a standard filing cabinet for gel / other filing. Alex said he wants to file something... So one takes a normal filing folder (the kind with the hooks so it stays on those rails), which has space for how many, 2, 4 glass gobos? Anyways, with enough space on the top of the folder, one could create a separate label location for each "storage slot" inside the folder. This makes finding the appropriate gobo as easy as a glance. I think being stabilized by the rails, stored in this manner, and cushioned by the folders themselves, these glass gobos wouldn't get scratched up or cracked up. Now, because there isn't a pre-made folder solution out there, it may require a little improv, and perhaps more trouble than its worth. But something like 2 strips of gaff in a T shape taped to a folder, with tape on the reverse side of the center of the T pattern, creating a sleeve to slide the gobo in... does anyone follow this? I feel like I'm rambling.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 20, 2008)

Actually if you look at the other recent thread on steel gobo storage you'll find Apollo does make a gobo storage system that would work for glass as well as steel. The negative... it's really just an overpriced card file box (sorry Keith). 

I've actually been thinking about this one myself having just received a delivery of 30 glass gobos. One of my favorite products to mess with are gun and pistol cases... great cheap storage for microphones. I haven't had a chance to hit the local sporting goods store yet but I bet I'll find something along the line of the pelican cases for a lot less money.


----------



## Jezza (Feb 20, 2008)

Right on Gaff -- Pelican cases are usually over priced. I never thought about gun cases -- I'll have to look into that.

However, if you've got over $1000 of glass gobos in there that would potentially get dropped of the back of the truck or submerged or whatever, you might want to spring the extra cash. Just a thought.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 20, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> Ah, maybe Kelite should be keeping an eye on this thread if we're making product suggestions.
> I got nothing good though. My only thoughts are as follows:
> It sounds like a lot of people using a standard filing cabinet for gel / other filing. Alex said he wants to file something... So one takes a normal filing folder (the kind with the hooks so it stays on those rails), which has space for how many, 2, 4 glass gobos? Anyways, with enough space on the top of the folder, one could create a separate label location for each "storage slot" inside the folder. This makes finding the appropriate gobo as easy as a glance. I think being stabilized by the rails, stored in this manner, and cushioned by the folders themselves, these glass gobos wouldn't get scratched up or cracked up. Now, because there isn't a pre-made folder solution out there, it may require a little improv, and perhaps more trouble than its worth. But something like 2 strips of gaff in a T shape taped to a folder, with tape on the reverse side of the center of the T pattern, creating a sleeve to slide the gobo in... does anyone follow this? I feel like I'm rambling.


I think you just wasted a lot of gaff, and you must have too much free time to do something like that. That and the fact that the file system that I currently employ for my steel gobos is a cardfile cabinet, works very well.

I like the pelican/gun case ideas though.


----------



## TimMiller (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is what i use
http://www.altex.com/product_info.php?cPath=339&products_id=6946


----------



## Kelite (Feb 28, 2008)

< Actually if you look at the other recent thread on steel gobo storage you'll find Apollo does make a gobo storage system that would work for glass as well as steel. The negative... it's really just an overpriced card file box (sorry Keith). >


Ouch!

I'll get over it though- really.

I do think Tim Miller's link to the black injection molded box is the cat's meow though. Depending upon the density of the foam, one could slice into the foam and gently stick the gobos in edge-wise.

Thanks for the link, Tim!


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 28, 2008)

Like I said sorry Keith... please don't take away my swag! 

You can get gun cases that are very similar to Tim Miller's case at my local GI Joe's sporting goods store starting at about $10. A variety of sizes, depending on how many you need to store. I like them for storing microphones too.


----------



## gafftaper (May 16, 2008)

I just finished loading my glass patterns in a fake "Pelican". I got a Platt #507 Case from Fry's for $32. It's 13 7/8"L x 9 7/8" W x 4" D. It's foam interior is perforated into cubes. I just slid my gobos in between the cubes. I was able to put 30 gobos in there... it could easily hold 32 and perhaps a few more. The foam is a little tricky and if you were pulling them in and out every day it would probably break down fairly quickly but for situations where you only pull them out a couple times a year it's perfect.


----------



## derekleffew (May 17, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> It's foam interior is perforated into cubes. I just slid my gobos in between the cubes.


According to Pelican, the foam is trademarked as "Pick 'N' Pluck™ [with convoluted lid] foam".

Pick 'N' Pluck...try saying that three times fast. Fun to say and fun to play!

I like the (approx.) 4"x4"x2" boxes with pre-slit foam that Apollo provides with custom gobo orders, but can see where this could easily become a space-waster using B-size gobos.


----------



## BruceP (Apr 22, 2010)

*Storing glass gobos*

Hi all,

I have a small but growing collection of glass gobos, about 10 currently and likely to grow. Some I bought new so they came with decent packaging. Some I got second hand so are just the gobo and nothing else. I was wondering if anybody had good suggestions for something to safely store them in when not in use. Preferably something that also makes it easy to keep them organized so as it grows it's still fairly easy to find what I'm looking for.

Thanks,

-Bruce


----------



## tyler.martin (Apr 23, 2010)

For Glass Gobo's I went to walmart and got a 5 dollar locking rubbermaid containter and a piece of cheap foam and cut slots. For Steel Gobo's Ive got some sheets that are for 3.5inch floppy disks that have a stop flap on the top so they dont fall out...


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 26, 2010)

FWIW we use these for our gobo storage..they work well..and enable us to organize the patters well in multiple books...

Glass/customs/moving lights:
Amazon.com: Vaultz VZ01094 2-Drawer Locking CD Storage Cabinet Holds up to 330 CDs (Black with Chrome Accents): Electronics

Steel:
Amazon.com: Case Logic 208 Capacity Nylon CD/DVD Binder - CD/DVD binder - 208 discs - nylon - black: Electronics




-w


----------



## bdkdesigns (Apr 26, 2010)

Are they B sized or smaller? 

If so, my storage solution is E-Tape cases. The E-Tape that we buy comes in those round plastic cases. They fit B sized gobos perfectly. I just trim the foam that the glass gobos come with into circles and place them between gobos.

I can usually fit 4-5 flat glass gobos like Rosco Colorizers and 3-4 of the different types of textured glass. I make sure to put foam on the bottom and top as well. After that, I print off a label of what kind of glass gobo they are. You could also print off a picture and tape that to the case too if you don't know your inventory or will have people who don't know looking for stuff. Our gobo storage system is an old library card catalog case. I put like cases into one drawer and then label the outside to keep everything separate.


----------



## ReneeSW (Mar 17, 2011)

I have just started a company called StageWright becuase I came up with a way to store and protect your glass gobos in a standard filing system. They've been patented and now I'm introducing them to the community. Visit our webpage StageWright - Home


----------



## chausman (Mar 17, 2011)

ReneeSW said:


> I have just started a company called StageWright becuase I came up with a way to store and protect your glass gobos in a standard filing system. They've been patented and now I'm introducing them to the community. Visit our webpage StageWright - Home


 
Well, It seems like a good Idea!


----------

